# Faux Shrub Condenser Cover



## Vorakor (9 mo ago)

I'm trying to come up with a cover for an ac condensor that looks like a bush similar to this one:










Faux Shrub Cover

The covers that I have seen so far are either a flexible or wood (box-like) cover
Trying to blend it in with the other shrubbery in the area.

The company that had made it no longer produces it.
If you have seen similar to know of like this for sale lmk


----------

